# 5ring Jiu Jitsu...Technica Jiu Jitsu Portland



## sasa (May 27, 2010)

Can anyone in the Portland area tell me what they know about Five ring Jiu Jitsu and Technica Jiu Jitsu based out of hillsboro??? any info is really appreciated.


----------



## sasa (Jun 2, 2010)

The second one is also known as Gracie Technics Hillsboro  anybody know anthing about it?


----------



## gtoregon (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry kind of late. Jonn Nishiguchi teaches at Tecnica and I teach at GT Hillsboro. We are under Rylan Lizares and Pedro Sauer. 

Nothing fancy, basic Gracie Jiu Jitsu. If you have any questions let me know!


----------



## Steve (Jan 25, 2011)

sasa said:


> Can anyone in the Portland area tell me what they know about Five ring Jiu Jitsu and Technica Jiu Jitsu based out of hillsboro??? any info is really appreciated.



I must of have missed this.  I don't know the other, but Five Rings in Portland is legit.  Tom Oberhue is a great guy and a great coach.  My impression is that he has a particular passion for no-gi, but teaches, trains and competes in both.  His teams, both adults and kids, are well trained and have good attitudes at all of the tournaments.  I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the school.


----------



## gtoregon (Jan 28, 2011)

We compete at all the tournaments too!  Finished 4th at the last Oregon open. 


We are a Pedro Sauer affiliated association.


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2011)

Didn't mean to imply anything. I just know Tom from what he does up here in the Seattle area.  He drives up a group to compete and runs a couple of Submission League tournaments in the area each year.  

Are you guys planning to come up for the Revolution tournament in February?


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## gtoregon (Feb 9, 2011)

Yup we'll be there. I think it's time I get back to comp and will enter as well. Kind of short time to train with it being a month away but I'm entering the masters division so hopefully won't be to crazy


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2011)

gtoregon said:


> Yup we'll be there. I think it's time I get back to comp and will enter as well. Kind of short time to train with it being a month away but I'm entering the masters division so hopefully won't be to crazy



Good luck.  We'll have several guys competing.  I'll likely be helping ref or shepherding the rings.


----------

